# Cool/quick Drywall repair technique!



## Marty Gordon (Nov 5, 2016)

If you are a landlord, you probably have encountered holes in your drywall at some point. If the hole is not too massive, then here's a quick way to repair it without costing a ton and without using screws/drills etc.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

neat! thanks MG


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Why not just use a fiber tape patch and some mud?


----------



## Marty Gordon (Nov 5, 2016)

Just a Guy said:


> Why not just use a fiber tape patch and some mud?


Good question. Fiber tape is not really good for patches that large. It tends to sag out of the hole as soon as you apply some mud. -AND- you wouldn't want to use regular premixed mud with fiber tape because it's too weak and will fail. You want something denser like sheetrock 90, or durabond 90 when using fiber tape. It needs solid back behind it to prevent the sag and it's designed to repair seams and cracks rather than holes. Also, if you were to use it on a fist sized hole it might crack or cave in when sanding the patch, or when rolling over it with a paint roller because it'd be just a thin layer of mud over the fiber tape.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Frankly, I think that's more work than doing it the traditional way.


----------



## Marty Gordon (Nov 5, 2016)

OhGreatGuru said:


> Frankly, I think that's more work than doing it the traditional way.


You mean with screws and wood backing? Trust me that way is much more work. If you mean with fiber tape, well thats not a proper fix for reasons mentioned above. But this is a simple suggestion for anyone who wants to use it. Im not a "handyman". Im a licensed carpenter with professional methods. Just sharing some tricks of the trade is all.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

For me I would do the wood backing because I am used to doing it that way.


----------

